# Harmony Remote



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Can someone tell me what the major differences are between the Harmony 880 and the 890? I checked various sites, including Logitech, but couldn't seem to find anything that really distinguished the two.
:scratch:
Thanks for any information you can provide.

Bob


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

They are identical except that the 890 includes an RF-based repeater. So the 890 handset can be used throughout your house, and to control components that are perhaps in a closet. You never have to point the remote at the device, etc.

I have the 890, and it's been quite nice.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Thank you, Otto. For some reason I thought that the RF repeater was an additional purchase so I wasn't seeing that as a difference. I appreciate your response.

Bob


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

No problem. I guess I could also clarify a bit, and your response made me think. 

The 890 came with the RF repeater and everything you need for the entire system, as far as I can tell.

I don't think the 880 supports any RF, so you couldn't buy it and then add the RF repeater later if you decided you wanted it.

Anyway, FYI.


----------

